# Hello from mi!



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Strike1st.


----------



## PD2 (4 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Nick2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

Welcome to AT from KY!


----------



## MichiganderMan (3 mo ago)

Howdy!


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome back to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## topdog77c1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IcemanVA (Oct 22, 2015)

Welcome from NOVA


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Roblj4 (Oct 10, 2017)

Strike1st said:


> Haven't been on in years... had to make a new account... still shooting fingers...yeeee haw!


Hey, whats up? I'm new too and from Michigan.


----------



## Jpiro (2 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lordlee19 (5 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Panthers (Aug 30, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## 4x4Ford (Dec 12, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## jleitheiser (Oct 5, 2021)

Welcome back


----------



## Earthroamer (2 mo ago)

Welcome from PA


----------

